# Contaminación en Arequipa no se reducirá en menos de 10 años



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Arequipa seguirá respirando aire contaminado al menos en los próximos 10 años. Esta estimación parte de ejemplos cercanos como los vividos en ciudades como Santiago de Chile, Quito y Bogotá.
El presidente del Grupo Especial Técnico del Aire en Arequipa (GESTA), Percy Madariaga, sostuvo que siendo optimistas, esta cantidad de años se puede reducir a cinco, siempre y cuando en menos de dos años se implemente el nuevo sistema del transporte urbano en Arequipa.
«Con el actual sistema es inviable hablar de reducción de niveles de contaminación, *en cambio el Plan PADECO propone que las combis se conviertan en unidades alimentadoras de buses de mayor capacidad que pueden ser a gas y trasladen a la mayor cantidad de pasajeros*», expresó.
Agregó, que únicamente haciendo eficiente el sistema de transporte público, el servicio de taxis y hasta el particular, se podrá reducir los índices de contaminación del aire por monóxido de carbono y material particulado (hollín).
«Hay que hacer sostenible este programa e implementar las revisiones técnicas obligatorias para que todo vehículo circule sin contaminar, sólo así podremos avanzar en este tema», refirió.
Arequipa se mantiene entre las 13 ciudades más contaminadas del país. La cantidad de contaminantes en su ambiente superan ampliamente los límites permisibles de la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS).
En horas de la mañana, desde las partes altas de Arequipa (Alto Jesús, Alto Misti o Sachaca), a simple vista, se aprecia un centro histórico que más parece una ciudad bombardeada debido a la gran cantidad de humo que cubre las edificaciones.
Madariaga explicó que recién van 4 años de trabajo serio en el tema de la descontaminación de la ciudad. «En Santiago o en Quito se han tomado hasta 15 años para lograr resultados efectivos con el compromiso de todos, eso es lo que debemos hacer aquí», destacó.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Chevere! Seguro que si podran tener un nuevo sistema de transporte en menos de dos a~os con el canon minero que crecera gracias a que Cerro Verde esta ampliandose. 

Y bueno, si es que todo va como esta planeado, esos buses no tendrian que recibir gas de camisea sino de Bolivia.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Cual es la ciudad más contaminada de Perú??? jejeje


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

este supongo que lima... realmente no ce pregutale a chalaco


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

La Oroya


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Yo juraba que era Lima, mi pregunta tenía cierto grado de sarcasmo ya que estaba seguro de que era la capital.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Chalaco said:


> La Oroya



Tambien yo pienso lo mismo :sleepy:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bueno, recien HABLAN de un posible proyecto de transporte en Arequipa...una simple propuesta...eso quiere decir que en por lo menos 15 años mas recien Arequipa tendra un sistema de transportes adecuado...y eso...

Lima ha esperado años...y todavia no empiezan a construir LA PRIMERA FASE del corredor vial...


----------

